# Can the MMI be modified to play external vieo? like a dvd move player



## khentige (Aug 28, 2008)

Just bought a 2005 A6 without the nav installed. I was hoping there is a way to connect a dvd player into a video input and get the video to play on the display.
Has anybody done this. info is appreciated.


----------



## khentige (Aug 28, 2008)

everything I read said its impossible. Well it took me about 3 hours to tap into the MMI and now I have external video and audio input connectors that activate by selecting the nav button.
wathced the departed today


----------



## tchort (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (khentige)*

How did you do it? I just got 2005 A6 quattro yesterday... no nav installed in mine.


----------



## khentige (Aug 28, 2008)

i will be posting instructions, and pics soon as it can be pretty hairy at times. especially when cutting into the cable harness in the trunk.


----------



## tchort (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (khentige)*

Very cool, thanks.


----------



## tchort (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (khentige)*

Have you had time yet to put instructions together?
Thanks,
Dmitry


----------



## Glorydays (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (tchort)*

i would be interested in a write up as well


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Glorydays)*

Any instructions? Very interesting...


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (2fastdre)*

still no instructions? and no responce to IM's from several folks asking


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

In for an update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

